# Floor Shift Boot



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am going with a non-console floor shift boot and ring. Not going original on most of my build, so was not interested in a factory set-up, and many used a round-hole boot for the stock shifter. I am using the short Hurst rectangular stick which I got 35 years ago and still have. I believe it came off a "Super Shifter." Got a Hurst T-handle to go with it.

What I ordered was the Summit black shifter boot part no. SUM-700012 - $12.99. It measures 5 1/2" x 6 3/4". The _*shifter hole is rectangular*_ like many Hurst shift handles are and it has an offset position within the boot - meaning it is not in the middle of the boot.

The boot comes with a flat stainless steel boot ring and has absolutely no character to it and not what I envisioned sitting on my carpet. Looking through Summit's boot ring assortment, I found a nice appearing Lokar boot ring, part no. 70-SFR - $25.99. It measures 5 1/4" X 6 3/4", is polished stainless steel with rolled edges, and looks 100% better than the flat stainless steel plate from Summit.

The edges of the Summit boot hang slightly outside the edge of the Lokar boot ring. I will trim the boot edge to match that of the Lokar ring. I don't see any problems such as the Lokar ring/screws won't catch or go through the Summit boot to secure it into place. So in my opinion, a perfect combo that works together and looks great.

Photo #1 is the shift porch on my '68 Lemans.

Photo #2 is the Lokar boot ring placed over the porch. Seemed to fit well and no edges overhanging anywhere.

Photo #3 is the Summit boot with the Lokar ring set over it.


----------

